# Getting the timing right



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey all,
I bought a timing light finally and in my search to get my car running right i got the flywheel at TDC and read around about the other timing marks and some seems a bit off.
my first question is: Is it possible when taking off the flywheel and reinstalling it (when i did my engine swap, i cant remember if i was paying attention to this) that the timing mark will be off? I couldnt find anything in my useless haynes manual (bently is in the mail) about reinstalling a flywheel. So I'm woundering if when you reinstall a flywheel is it a one way deal, the only way to install it is the right way? If not that may be my problem right there








If its what i hope and its a one way deal then here are the pictures that follow of the other timing marks...








Just a check, this is where the timing mark is at TDC on my flywheel.








Ok distro looks close, may be a bit off?








Thats the big one, it's my understanding that it should be flat with the top of the head, so its off by a few degrees








Shouldnt there be a mark here that lines both of these up? 








The mark there is lined up with the belt but as stated in the previous picture...shouldn't it be lined up with the intermetie pulley? Or is this correct?
Thanks for looking!


_Modified by Orangelefty at 2:56 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## hogg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Getting the timing right (Orangelefty)*

if the motor is at tdc, the cam is off a tooth. but i don't think you are at tdc
because
notch on the crank pulley lines up with the arrow on the cover (which seems to be missing), not the belt ...
don't trust the flywheel


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (Orangelefty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orangelefty* »_Hey all,
my first question is: Is it possible when taking off the flywheel and reinstalling it (when i did my engine swap, i cant remember if i was paying attention to this) that the timing mark will be off? 


Yes, but there are dowels that are supposed to keep you from doing this. If you are missing the dowels or persistent at destroying them you could pull this off.

_Quote »_
Just a check, this is where the timing mark is at TDC on my flywheel.


No, that is the timing mark (6 degree btdc). TDC is a round dot, not a v notch.


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Getting the timing right (The_Hamster)*

This is your TDC mark on the flywheel.








Your cam gear looks to be off a tooth as well. Depending on the history of your car, the pulley marks may not be lined up if someone has switched things. As long as your at TDC on #1, your rotor lines up with the distributor and your cam gear are lined up, that's all you need.


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome thanks for the info guys!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (Orangelefty)*

I gotta get this done as soon as weather permits. I did my clutch last year and I didnt even think about the timing mark. I changed the flywheel to the ABA one that was lightened at machine shop. felt great BTW after I did that but I also drove with slipping clutch for couple years.
anyway while doing some work I decided to remove the AC and PS parts. and while at it I removed the crank pulley so why not do a timing belt since it was done god knows when. while I was trying to put thebelt back on I moved the crank a bit so its prolly off now. 
So I cant really trust the flywheel mark, what should I use to get the timing right? 
I never used timing light and I dont even know how to use it.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Getting the timing right (BiH)*

The timing light is for setting ignition timing. It won't help much for finding TDC. You could pull the plug on #1 and use a piece of metal to feel when it's at the top. Then, make youself a mark on the flywheel so you don't have to do it more than once.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (Cyrus #1)*

yeah thats what I was gonna do. I cant wait to get it back running. no AC and no PS, billet crank pulley ohh man it should feel very nice.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (BiH)*

what am I supposed to check the cam pulley? I think I have the damn thing off, whe I put it on TDC on #1 dist doesnt look aligned and cam is off too. looks like I messed sumtin up here, dang it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Getting the timing right (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_what am I supposed to check the cam pulley? I think I have the damn thing off, whe I put it on TDC on #1 dist doesnt look aligned and cam is off too. looks like I messed sumtin up here, dang it.









You need TDC on #1.
You need the distributor to point to the notch on the edge (2nd pic., top post)
You need the cam gear dot aligned with the head edge (3rd pic., top post).


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Getting the timing right (OLDSKOOLVWS)*

The crank pulley notch should line up with a small dimple in the intermediate shaft gear.
It is possible that you need to rotate the IM shaft, as it could be out of phase with the crank.
And as you noticed, your cam is a couple teeth off. You want the dimple on the backside of the cam gear to line up with the top of the cylinder head surface.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (Jettaboy1884)*

ok guys, I lined everything up, or atleast I think I did. now the car runs, idles fine like it did before. but its got a weird problem. I havent noticed this before but this car issues for years so its hard to know if this car was ever running right. If I drive it, have a gas 2/3 down it fluctuates, like its running out of gas. but not that badly. If I idle and press the gas in neutral to lets say 3000 rpm, it will fluctuate maybe 30-40 rpm or so. I dont think I noticed this before. but I have changed the spark plugs. car did sit for almost 2 months, u think it could have just been some bad gas or sumtin? I went in and filled it up with 89! seems like its running a bit better now but cant really tell could be just me wanting it to run better. 
I want to check the ignition timing, how do you use the timing light anyway? thanks a lot


----------



## codyo (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting the timing right (BiH)*

you aren't using bosh platinum plugs are you?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (codyo)*

bosch sumtin, yeah I think so. why? could that be problem? what plugs should I use? 
ok I have been looking at the top pic of distro? Well mine looks a bit different, its not positioned as his. see his is pointing to that dimple in block? well mine is pointing to the edge of the block where tranny bolts up. I took some pics tonite so everyone can see it. let me upload.....


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Getting the timing right (BiH)*

here is a pic. I havent set the timing cause I ran outside few minutes ago after looking at the top pic. 








and my ABA serpenting belt setup with gruvenparts crank pulley and some custom waterump pulley.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

Good tread, wish I had this before I did mine. Looks like I need to go back and check it again.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (stuston)*

ok correct me if Im wrong:
with timing light, I can check it against the crank and against the cam! I mark the TDC on either one and check with timing light, if they line up then im golden, right? never used the timing light before, I actually have to go buy one.


----------



## codyo (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

correct, hook up positive and negative to corresponding terminals on the battery, place clip on plug wire for cylinder 1 (far drivers side), check marks.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (codyo)*

ok, I think I got it then. this should tell me if the ignition timing is correct since Im almot 100% positive that crank and cam are aligned. Im actually excited to do this tommorow haha








learn something every day!


----------

